# Tyra Banks gonna get fat, (sort of)



## insomniac (Nov 3, 2005)

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=205952&GT1=7361


Supermodel in fat suit simulating being fat in soceity. How proud Freud would be.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, just saw this on my news page. And you just know that they are going to highlight how marginalized she is, how people won't talk to her, etc. Sure, this is a part of life for some fat people, but the thing is, there's another side to it, too, that they never want to show, and that is attractions, friendly interactions, etc. Bleh.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 3, 2005)

Tina said:


> Yeah, just saw this on my news page. And you just know that they are going to highlight how marginalized she is, how people won't talk to her, etc. Sure, this is a part of life for some fat people, but the thing is, there's another side to it, too, that they never want to show, and that is attractions, friendly interactions, etc. Bleh.



I agree, Tina. I'm not sure what this type of stunt is intended to accomplish. Everyone knows that fat is one of the last remaining "acceptable" prejudices -- this isn't news. This stunt makes me angry for two reasons - for one, I believe it reinforces the "fat person as pariah" stereotype. Most of us live pretty normal, happy lives, with families and friends who love us and vice versa, but no one is going to learn about that from a supermodel dressing up in a fat suit. 

Second, if anything, I believe it will incite pity in viewers. "Oh, look at poor fat Tyra Banks, nobody likes her. It must be awful, being fat. Note to self: be nice to fat people, because they need my sympathy." F*ck that. Don't you DARE feel sorry for me. I'd much rather someone hate me for being fat than be nice to me because they're ignorant enough to pity me because of my weight. My life is pretty damn good, thank you very much.

Gah. That pisses me off to no end, just thinking about it.


----------



## Jes (Nov 3, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Most of us live pretty normal, happy lives, with families and friends who love us and vice versa, but no one is going to learn about that from a supermodel dressing up in a fat suit.



I have no idea why I find this one sentence so hysterical, but I absolutely do.


----------



## artfan9000 (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyra Banks is ugly.


----------



## vix (Nov 3, 2005)

It is just totally patronising. We don't need this kind of attention, it just makes it look like we aren't part of the human race, it's nature some of us are big some of us aren't.

This type of T.V. is just a modern freak show.


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 3, 2005)

I think to understad the way Trya Banks is treated I need to put on a supermodel suit to simulate how the average supermodel lives.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 3, 2005)

artfan9000 said:


> Tyra Banks is ugly.




So, do you think the suit will be an improvement?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 3, 2005)

Not to mention wearing a fat suit is awkard. I'm used to my girth and can walk around with the excess bulk. Someone adding 200 lbs or so in a lumpy suit would have a strange gait. I may complain about my life but I too have pleasant interactions with strangers. The world isn't always out to get you.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe everyone was making fun of her because they could tell she was in a fat suit and thought it was the funniest damn thing they'd seen in a long time, an earnest supermodel in a fat suit. Had she gone to a NAAFA dance in that suit... hmmm...


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 4, 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/story?id=1280787

some more information and a photo! Her fat self reminds me of a melanin enriched Mrs. Doubtfire.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 4, 2005)

My gawd she looks awful! It's like they said, ".... and let's make her look as horrid as possible."

I was coming here to defend her show from all the naysayers at frst. I suppose it depends on weather you see the glass half empy or half full. I snickered wickedly when I heard about her segment because it would give a realistic presentation of how ugly and ignorant people can be. Sometime you are not aware of what a babboon you are until you see yourself presented on film. Someone catches you on tape and aires it on TV for your fat grandma and favorite fat aunt Francine to see. It will not be a crowning moment of glory for most of the people caught acting a fool on Tyra's show. Possibley even quite humiliating. Yeah, some of them are without hope and don't care, but still. I looked at is as an opportunity to show people what they're really made of.

That is until I saw the getup that they put her in. It's kinda knocked me a little loose. She looks terrible so it seems more like a joke than a serious commentary on the mindset of the unwashed masses.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 4, 2005)

She looks like one of the Wayans brothers. OK, so fatsuits ARE offensive, now that it's no longer an academic consideration for me. She should have gotten REAL fat, and she'd look totally hot, I'd imagine.

And I *do* imagine...


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 5, 2005)

The episode is to air on Monday. I saw a preview. On her set, she is flanked by two fat, very weepy looking girls. Her suit gives her a huge ass and her face looks unnatural. It's looks very painful and uncomfortable to watch. Too bad I'll miss this trainwreck.

Bring on the bathos.


----------



## BeakerFA (Nov 5, 2005)

I saw a clip of "fat" Tyra griping to her scrawny blind-date boy toy about "how hard it is for me to get dates looking the way I do." Idiot Boy Toy's response: "Yuh.. I can see _that_.." GASP! What a bounder! I can imagine _my_ disappointment if I answered a personals ad and ended up sitting across the table from Tyra Banks in a fatsuit, whinging about how ugly she is and how no one likes her. Frankly, I'm still shocked that the general run of society can't tell the difference between a fat person and someone wearing a godawful fatsuit. What if she had placed an ad as a SSBBW, or would that have been counterproductive to her vile little pity party? In any case, Tyra can ram that suit and her pity right up her scrawny...


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2005)

That's the thing: she acts like she's trying to promote understanding, blah, blah, blah, all the while acting in a stereotypical way, and encouraging others to follow suit.

I'm not saying the guys would have loved her had she acted with confidence, but it sounds almost like she was leading them to act even worse than they might had she herself behaved differently. People respond to confidence, whatever the person's size.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 5, 2005)

Now the really disturbing question: Is that foam rubber charicature really how the makeup artists, producers, audience, not to mention Tyra herself, actually _see_ fat people? I wonder if the average people is so busy being disgusted (s)he won't actually think, " hey, her skin's three distinct tones, she has some serious and unique edema going on above the neck, that shape is anatomically imposssible, and she smells like a wetsuit!"


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 5, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Now the really disturbing question: Is that foam rubber charicature really how the makeup artists, producers, audience, not to mention Tyra herself, actually _see_ fat people? I wonder if the average people is so busy being disgusted (s)he won't actually think, " hey, her skin's three distinct tones, she has some serious and unique edema going on above the neck, that shape is anatomically imposssible, and she smells like a wetsuit!"



It's always puzzled me how Hollywood can do the most stunning special effects, stuff so real that whole new worlds and any fantasy/twist of the imagination becomes seamless reality, yet they can't make a fatsuit that looks even halfway realistic. Then again, they also can't really age characters so that it looks real, so perhaps there are visual nuances in our predictive memory that are almost impossible to fool.

Incidentally, I always meant to ask you how you arrived at your handle. In German that translates into "death maker," or really "one who kills."


----------



## insomniac (Nov 5, 2005)

damn, look at what i started. Heh heh heh .............


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

Tyra Banks knows as much about being fat as Cindy Crawford knows about childbirth. When a supermodel does something one time, she becomes the top expert in the field. 

We're doomed if Kate Moss tries her hand at nuclear defense policy...


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 5, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> It's always puzzled me how Hollywood can do the most stunning special effects, stuff so real that whole new worlds and any fantasy/twist of the imagination becomes seamless reality, yet they can't make a fatsuit that looks even halfway realistic. Then again, they also can't really age characters so that it looks real, so perhaps there are visual nuances in our predictive memory that are almost impossible to fool.



Methinks they're just not trying. You'd think after years and years of lousy results they'd try something different, no? I seem to remember there has been a good fat suit done once or twice in the history of all things fat suit. I guess it's like video games. I've seen some animation that you really couldn't tell was CGI for a good thirty seconds or so, but most games nowadays are based on souped up versions of the Half-life engine because it's cheaper, easier, and people will still buy it.



Webmaster said:


> Incidentally, I always meant to ask you how you arrived at your handle. In German that translates into "death maker," or really "one who kills."



It's a :wumpscut: song which happened to be my fave at the time. The name sounded like a persona I could live with so I tried it. It stuck.


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> We're doomed if Kate Moss tries her hand at nuclear defense policy...



She did. It's called the "star wars" missile defense system.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Crap. time to start constructing an underground complex of supermodel-free cities, I guess...


----------



## Korota (Nov 7, 2005)

You guys depress me. It's like you hate her for trying to convince people to stop being blatantly offensive.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 7, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Not to mention wearing a fat suit is awkard. I'm used to my girth and can walk around with the excess bulk. Someone adding 200 lbs or so in a lumpy suit would have a strange gait. I may complain about my life but I too have pleasant interactions with strangers. The world isn't always out to get you.


I remember an interview of Gwyneth Paltrow promoting the movie _Shallow Hal_ saying she kept knocking over stuff in her fat suit because it was so big. I've adjusted quite nicely to my built-in fat suit, so no problem. Sometimes I wonder if my fat suit suddenly disappeared, would I leap into the air just by standing up? 



Webmaster said:


> It's always puzzled me how Hollywood can do the most stunning special effects, stuff so real that whole new worlds and any fantasy/twist of the imagination becomes seamless reality, yet they can't make a fatsuit that looks even halfway realistic. Then again, they also can't really age characters so that it looks real, so perhaps there are visual nuances in our predictive memory that are almost impossible to fool.


No puzzle. Hollywood can do a good job if they really want, but methinks they design the fat suit to induce poor responses from people. The movie folks get pre-conceived notions into their minds, and rig them to be self-fulfilling prophecies, both with the make-up and with the body language.

Speaking of Gwyneth Paltrow, that same _Shallow Hal_ interview showed her undergoing the horrors of life in a fat suit when she went down to a hotel bar and everyone ignored her. Well, it was only a preliminary version of the fat suit which made her look like a poorly-dressed hag, to put it politely (left photo). If they had sent her to the bar in their final version which made her look like a well-dressed gorgeous fat babe (right photo), she probably would have had positive reponses.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 7, 2005)

Not surprising she got strange looks from people.

The problem with doing an "experiment" like this is, it's always going to look fake in person. Latex appliances like that are designed to pass for real on camera under theatrical lighting. But they look fake in person. When you have bad make up effects, like in this case, they will look even worse in person. Her face looked really odd. Like someone wearing a mask that doesn't fit right.



TallFatSue said:


> If they had sent her to the bar in their final version which made her look like a well-dressed gorgeous fat babe (right photo), she probably would have had positive reponses.



I think that's what it really all boils down to. Humans are judgmental against what are considered unattractive people (of all sizes) more than anything. To be honest, I'd be more likely to want date someone that looked like the "pretty" Rosemary on the right over look the "plain" one of the left. 

I guess we are all a little shallow...


----------



## lydia (Nov 7, 2005)

i really dislike Tyra Banks for doing this...


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 7, 2005)

Korota said:


> You guys depress me. It's like you hate her for trying to convince people to stop being blatantly offensive.




We're just dissapointed in her for doing such a lousy job. If you're drowing and someone jumps in to get you only to have to be rescued himself 'cause he can't swim, how thankful are you supposed to be? If your house is on fire how much praise do you give the man who dumps his cup of coffee on the blaze? If you're being inundated by cockroaches are you going to thank the person who snidely comments about doing the dishes more than once a week for their advice? Well, maybe you would, but, from what I hear Tyra's fatsuit fiasco was no better concieved than any of these and most people seem to think she's a big girl and can be criticised for her actions, no matter how well intentionned.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 7, 2005)

Tyra Banks may not be the most attractive model out there. But she is pretty good looking when you look at her. She looks great in makeup and i really resent that you said that about her because that is really cruel. How would you like it if someone said oh you're ugly and didn't give you a reason of why they thought of you that way. I was watching the Tyra show this morning and its ironic you guys were talking about this topic and thats the topic that she chose to do today. She interviewed 3 guys and Number 2 was really outspoken he said that he only dates Petite girls. Men should try dating plus size women we have more to hold on than most women do. I was talking with this guy yesterday and I got really heated with him because he told me that he liked his women to be 98-100lbs so I told him that he must like Anorexic and Bulimic women and he told me that he just likes his women small. I mean whats the point of having a woman if she doesn't have a body. I just thought he was too much for words and I notified him to AOL because i actually wanted his account to get suspended because I just didn't like him as an individual I thought he was a creep!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 7, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> We're just dissapointed in her for doing such a lousy job. If you're drowing and someone jumps in to get you only to have to be rescued himself 'cause he can't swim, how thankful are you supposed to be? If your house is on fire how much praise do you give the man who dumps his cup of coffee on the blaze? If you're being inundated by cockroaches are you going to thank the person who snidely comments about doing the dishes more than once a week for their advice? Well, maybe you would, but, from what I hear Tyra's fatsuit fiasco was no better concieved than any of these and most people seem to think she's a big girl and can be criticised for her actions, no matter how well intentionned.



OMG! she didn't do a lousy job she did a pretty damn good job. She made people see that they shouldn't judge people because of their size and I agree with her she looked pretty good in the fatsuit and she looked totally different I didn't know that was her and apparently neither did the 3 men that she was interviewing. I think her name was Lynn she said she was a lawyer and they traveled alot I thought that was a good answer. But it made me see how some men can be really pigheaded and she said her feelings were hurt. This guy Ash he said I'm glad I didn't say anything men. Well God damn his whole conversation with her was really mean how he couldn't hardly look at her in the eyes. I know ya'll saw the show this morning. Her show is pretty good I like the way she is making such good topics:bow:


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 7, 2005)

Look! You may dislike her but I'm really glad she did this. So she can show people that they don't have to keep wearing the roseclored glasses. You should accept people whatever size they are it doesn't matter if you big fat obese superobese they are still people and that is what she was trying to get us to see. People are cruel in the world and they are really set in their ways sometimes to the type of person they like to be with. Like Zaelynn likes Petite women that is their choice but I'm really glad she brought to individuals attentions


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2005)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> I was talking with this guy yesterday and I got really heated with him because he told me that he liked his women to be 98-100lbs so I told him that he must like Anorexic and Bulimic women and he told me that he just likes his women small. I mean whats the point of having a woman if she doesn't have a body. I just thought he was too much for words and I notified him to AOL because i actually wanted his account to get suspended because I just didn't like him as an individual I thought he was a creep!



You reported a guy to AOL because you disagreed with his preference for thin women? Because you didn't like him? My god, if I reported everyone on AOL I didn't like I'd never leave my house.


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 7, 2005)

I think Tyra meant well but was in way over her head. She had no idea of the depth of the issue she was addressing. Her intentions were good, and she deserves credit for at least recognizing that fat people are discriminated against and for not condoning that discrimination.

I also think she's a beautiful woman who just happens to be way too skinny for my taste. Bottom line - none of us can choose what attracts us.


----------



## sockratezz (Nov 7, 2005)

I taped the show and just got finished watching it. I found it very interesting. I started reading this thread a few days ago and just observed what a lot of you guys were posting and I was kind of surprised. Some of you guys were jumping to conclusions about the show without even watching it .And some of were spitting venom about Tyra that sounded a lot like the venom you accuse other of spitting at you. Maybe I am missing something. I do prefer bbw's ,but if you ask me am I gonna exclude dating someone because they are not a bbw I can't say that. As an African-American male I've seen and been discriminated against because of how I look , but I'm not going to down someone ,who is not black ,for maybe trying to understand my plight. Someone ,who is at least, trying to understand what you are going through, is at least trying. Let me jump off my soap box.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 7, 2005)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> OMG! she didn't do a lousy job she did a pretty damn good job. She made people see that they shouldn't judge people because of their size and I agree with her she looked pretty good in the fatsuit and she looked totally different I didn't know that was her and apparently neither did the 3 men that she was interviewing. I think her name was Lynn she said she was a lawyer and they traveled alot I thought that was a good answer. But it made me see how some men can be really pigheaded and she said her feelings were hurt. This guy Ash he said I'm glad I didn't say anything men. Well God damn his whole conversation with her was really mean how he couldn't hardly look at her in the eyes. I know ya'll saw the show this morning. Her show is pretty good I like the way she is making such good topics:bow:




I guess I just have high standards.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 7, 2005)

sockratezz said:


> I taped the show and just got finished watching it. I found it very interesting. I started reading this thread a few days ago and just observed what a lot of you guys were posting and I was kind of surprised. Some of you guys were jumping to conclusions about the show without even watching it .And some of were spitting venom about Tyra that sounded a lot like the venom you accuse other of spitting at you. Maybe I am missing something. I do prefer bbw's ,but if you ask me am I gonna exclude dating someone because they are not a bbw I can't say that. As an African-American male I've seen and been discriminated against because of how I look , but I'm not going to down someone ,who is not black ,for maybe trying to understand my plight. Someone ,who is at least, trying to understand what you are going through, is at least trying. Let me jump off my soap box.




good point. maybe she was just trying to understand it herself, or get a sense of empathy. i highly doubt she was trying to solve the size-discrimination problem. she was just trying to further her own knowledge...or something.


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 8, 2005)

I saw the show and I thought it was done very well. Tyra cried about the way she was treated and the way the other guests had been treated. I think she was sincere and she sent out a nice message. I know putting a supermodel in a fat suite is not going to change a thing, but.....overall it was a show that COULD have opened a few eyes.

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## altered states (Nov 8, 2005)

From the MSN news article: "She will reveal her own "dimpled butt" and receive endermologie treatment on the set."

She's going to have her cellulite removed from her size 2 ass, to show how enlightened she is about body image. Now we've also seen a sonogram of her boobs, I guess all that's left is a proctological exam to extract her head from deep inside her ass.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 8, 2005)

It's amazing how the rectum will stretch to accomodate the cranial structure so easily...


----------



## Korota (Nov 9, 2005)

Because obviously if someone wants to improve the way she looks in a way we don't think is an improvement she's a self-centered whore.

Why is it that it seems whenever someone deviates from society so many of them also become even more self-righteous and insult other people who don't conform to their ideals more than the society they deviate from?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 9, 2005)

Because supermodels are, in and of themselves, worthy targets of ridicule and satire. Goes with being a supermodel. It's also a bit a _schadenfreude_ or however it's spelled.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 9, 2005)

Tyra Banks,



> She is an Phenomenal Woman. Who is admired by all people. They may not want to be like her when they grow up but she is very much humble


 You should give the poor girl her props. She's not stuck up like Naomi Campbell. MsAttitudeomighty she doesn't get mad all the time but she does have a temper when she thinks things aren't going her way but you have to look at it in her eyes. She's been a supermodel all her life and she's not had any breaks like you know eating like a normal person. Personally Models get on my last got damn nerves with that shit. They flaunt their toned bodies at us knowing that we're fat but were Fat and we don't give a damn who thinks its not cute. You need to stop feeding into Societies Stanards!


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 12, 2005)

sockratezz said:


> I taped the show and just got finished watching it. I found it very interesting. I started reading this thread a few days ago and just observed what a lot of you guys were posting and I was kind of surprised. Some of you guys were jumping to conclusions about the show without even watching it .And some of were spitting venom about Tyra that sounded a lot like the venom you accuse other of spitting at you. Maybe I am missing something. I do prefer bbw's ,but if you ask me am I gonna exclude dating someone because they are not a bbw I can't say that. As an African-American male I've seen and been discriminated against because of how I look , but I'm not going to down someone ,who is not black ,for maybe trying to understand my plight. Someone ,who is at least, trying to understand what you are going through, is at least trying. Let me jump off my soap box.


 im black too. i have been descriminated in the dating sense. a few women i tried to ask out said they dont date black men and i was really pissed. it was 3 women 2 black 1 was white. the white one had a hugely a bad reason for not going out with me. the silly b!tch thought i was a drug dealer and some half-baked comment about me having 3 or 4 babies mommas when i dont even have kids. i wanted to give her dumb ass five across the face for the retarted comments but then she would proly use another un true sterotype that blackmen are violent.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 13, 2005)

Shadow-joy! A lovely concept and on that has reference to the supermodel thing...we love to hear about their eating disorders or drug use or other tacky tawdry aspects, because it drags them down a notch to the level of mere humanity! They seem to exist as icons more than as individuals, but all icons have their seamy sides and that is what we love. The recent Kate Moss debacle was revealing, because we all knew that they use cocaine or amphetamines to stay that ridiculously thin, but seeing her mid-snort tipped some kind of psychic trip-wire down in the collective unconscious. The flimsy excuse used to explain their anorechic selves: "The clothes hang better on a thin girl..." The reality of the matter is that the more women are seen as big and powerful, the more threatened root social reality becomes...it is a fascinating thing, eh? :bow: 



fatlane said:


> Because supermodels are, in and of themselves, worthy targets of ridicule and satire. Goes with being a supermodel. It's also a bit a _schadenfreude_ or however it's spelled.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 13, 2005)

After reading about homosexuality and power in the Roman Empire, I'm certain more than a few designers choose ultrathin models so they're the closest they can legally get to early-teenage boys.

I prefer WOMEN, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 13, 2005)

fatlane said:


> After reading about homosexuality and power in the Roman Empire, I'm certain more than a few designers choose ultrathin models so they're the closest they can legally get to early-teenage boys.
> 
> I prefer WOMEN, thankyouverymuch!




Amen and Hallelujah!


----------



## fatlane (Nov 13, 2005)

Can I get a witness?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 13, 2005)

Testify! filler text


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm a voodoo child! LORD KNOWS... I'M A VOODOO CHILD!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 14, 2005)

Gay men do seem to be disproportionally represented in the fashion industry. 

I think the major problem is designers don't want anything to take away from or overshadow their designs and the female models have unfortunately been regulated to the duty of emaciated living clothes hangers.

This of course has had very negative effects on how people perceive female beauty. Not to mention the physical and psychological health of young women in our culture.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 14, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Gay men do seem to be disproportionally represented in the fashion industry.
> 
> I think the major problem is designers don't want anything to take away from or overshadow their designs and the female models have unfortunately been regulated to the duty of emaciated living clothes hangers.
> 
> This of course has had very negative effects on how people perceive female beauty. Not to mention the physical and psychological health of young women in our culture.





Mmmhmm! Sing it, Brotha!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think straight men would do much of a better job of representing quote unquote real women, whatever that means.


----------



## gangstadawg (Nov 15, 2005)

let it be straight male hip hop rappers and it would be a little better since most of the women in rap videos are thick not skinny.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 15, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I don't think straight men would do much of a better job of representing quote unquote real women, whatever that means.



Perhaps. But they couldn't really do worse than the heroin sheik look we are enduring now. In a perfect world women would be in charge of female fashion.

I personally feel a fashion design should accentuate the female form. But the unfortunately designers seem to think women are unimportant living clothes racks to show off their fashions.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

There are many women designers who perpetuate the very thin look. Anna Sui is on the small side of plus size yet she doesn’t carry anything in a 14. Women have to wake up, too.


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> heroin sheik .



sorry--i don't mean to laugh but this one is pretty funny. the visual image, I mean.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 15, 2005)

Jes said:


> sorry--i don't mean to laugh but this one is pretty funny. the visual image, I mean.



Doh! Darn typos!


----------



## Scarface (Nov 22, 2005)

Ok heres an email i just sent to the tyra banks fan mail address. After seeing it over and over on television id had enough and decided someone should take her down a peg. Whether or not she ever gets it who knows unless i get a reply, in that case ill post it here so watch this space. 

Ms. Tyra Banks,
I watched your show where you donned a fat suit in what was a not only an insulting but also idiotic piece of so-called investigative journalism. Did you, or your producers or whomever lame brain idea this show was, for one second actually believe that a slim person (who was not used to walking around carrying extra weight and looking about as awkward as could be possible) could ever actually understand what it is to be fat? Did you think that by setting up blind dates to confront men that don't find plus size girls attractive you helped plus size women in any way??? What about the fact that you can take that suit off after only one day and don't have to deal with the mental anxiety of not only feeling bad about yourself but also of possible health risks. Did you believe that by crying your selfish eyes out on stage that you were helping these women that you were sitting between? Shame on you!
As a man who is proud to have a beautiful plus-size girlfriend and has dated big girls all my life i found your show to be incredibly insulting to both myself and my girlfriend. You are an ex-model and no matter how much you try to sympathize with overweight women you will never be able to make yourself connected to them and therefore will never achieve the Oprah-type status I can only assume this "circus stunt" was for. Fat is not a disease, Big is Beautiful and many successful, athletic, powerful men know that. If you want to do a show on Big Beautiful Women then you should talk to the men who like them to show that Big Beautiful Women too can be accepted and also accept themselves. Instead you made a joke out of the whole thing by putting on a costume which was no better than a white person dressing in black-face in the 1920's. If you were actually sincere, which i highly doubt after watching the manufactured tears, the next time you want to do a show like this you should think twice because you'll only be hurting the people you're trying to help,

I included my name with the original but ill just stay stalker safe and sign this one Scarface


----------



## Scarface (Nov 22, 2005)

if anyone else is interested in sending their own, the addy is :

[email protected]


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 22, 2005)

Good for you. I think you summed it up pretty well Scarface.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 22, 2005)

gangstadawg said:


> let it be straight male hip hop rappers and it would be a little better since most of the women in rap videos are thick not skinny.




Where do you buy your crack? I want to make sure I never shop there.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2005)

Crack?

JUST SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND!!!

Or is that Scarface's line?


----------



## Scarface (Nov 23, 2005)

Speak of the devil......

So I got a reply from Tyras address and here it is -

Thank you for writing to Tyra Banks.
Tyra appreciates your letter and has
arranged to send you a free autographed
photo as a special thank-you gift. If you
included your postal mailing address, this
gift will be sent to you shortly. If you
did not include your postal mailing
address and would like to receive a picture,
please reply to this message and include
your address. You will receive this same
message when you write again, so you may
disregard it after you have sent your
postal address. Please allow at least
4-6 weeks for your request to be processed.
Pictures will be sent by postal mail, not
e-mail. Due to high volumes of mail being
handled, Studio Fan Mail will not reply
personally to your questions or comments.
Tyra Banks and/or Bankable Productions, Inc.
reserve the right to contact you in the
future at their discretion.

One autograph request per e-mail, please.
Any message with more than one recipient in
the "to:" line, or that has undisclosed
recipients, or that uses "cc:" (carbon-copy)
or "bcc:" (blind carbon-copy) may be filtered
and automatically rejected.

We reserve the right to limit the number
of photos which will be sent to any
individual requestor. These complimentary
photos are not approved for auction or resale.


I think I'll pass on the autographed picture unless she signs it sorry to all BBWs, Tyra "wish i had a booty" Banks
Scarface


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 23, 2005)

That's so funny....in a sad sort of way.


----------

